# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  امضا نكردن پايين پاسخ برگ

## hamedv

سلام خسته نباشيد 
امروز بخواطر استرس زيادي كه داشتم يادم رفت پايين پاسخ برگ رو امضا كنم ولي اثر انگشت رو همون موقع آزم گرفت 
ميخواستم ببينم مشكلي توي صحيح كردن به وجود مياد ؟

يني بدبخت شدم؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## facebok

از الان شروع کن برای کنکور 96

----------


## H03ein

*ایشالا 96 موفق میشی
*

----------


## Mr Sky

*یکی از بچه های انجمن واسه 94 امضا نکرد مشکلی پیش نیومد..دانشگاه هم قبول شد*

----------


## hamedv

واقعا بخاطر يه امضا يك سال عقب بيوفتم؟
اثرانگشت گرفت ازم ولي امضا يادم رفت فقط :/

----------


## John4954

نه مشکلی نداره.اون امضا واسه اینه که شما اگر رفتی سر جلسه سفید دادی امضا کنی که سر جلسه بودی وقتی سوالا حل کردی به امضا نیاز نداری.
مشکلی برات پیش نمیاد

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamedv


واقعا بخاطر يه امضا يك سال عقب بيوفتم؟
اثرانگشت گرفت ازم ولي امضا يادم رفت فقط :/


نه مشکلی نیس..نگران نباش
..
.
.
.
به سیستم ارسال درخواست سنجش هم پیام بده واسه اطمینان*

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
نه مشکلی پیش نمیاد نگران نباش اصل اثر انگشته که زدی پای برگه
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (3):

----------

